# Help anaplon 50 (turkish)



## andrew19866 (Jan 14, 2016)

Just started my 1st cycle of anaplon taking 25mg morning and 25mg at night I'm 2 days in ...went to bed last night my stomach was sore to touch and was making really loud gurgling noise is this normal


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

Erm no thats not normal pal is it still happening?


----------



## andrew19866 (Jan 14, 2016)

No was just that one time pal not going to lie was a little worried ..just make sure I take tabs with a decant meal now


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

anapolon (Turkish stuff I've used too) does bloat me up tbh.. nothing to worry about but food might be a struggle when bloated


----------



## andrew19866 (Jan 14, 2016)

Iv been taking 50mg a day for a week then bumped it up to 100mg a day so Iv been taking for 2 weeks today but was expecting amazing gains but all I can tell is some water weight on stomache .is it possible I'm just a slow gainer even on Oxys? Tablets have been tested and are gtg


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

andrew19866 said:


> Iv been taking 50mg a day for a week then bumped it up to 100mg a day so Iv been taking for 2 weeks today but was expecting amazing gains but all I can tell is some water weight on stomache .is it possible I'm just a slow gainer even on Oxys? Tablets have been tested and are gtg


 Eat more. Obvious one.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Eat more. Obvious one.


 yeah eat more naps, obvs.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> yeah eat more naps, obvs.


 All you need........


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> yeah eat more naps, obvs.


 eat more naps lol he doubled the dose with no thought


----------



## Carlos Rivaldo (Jun 28, 2016)

You sure you've got original turkish anapolons? I'm asking because I was on a holiday in Turkey recently and no pharmacy had these adrols available.


----------

